
Self-Driving Car Engineer Nanodegree - olivercameron
https://www.udacity.com/course/self-driving-car-engineer-nanodegree--nd013
======
phanib
I was never excited this much for an online course. One of most anticipated
nanodegree for me. I hope it's totally worth it. Enrolled this week, already
started Slacking with an amazing community. Udacity courses are really good,
they did make an impact on my career and to the world. I cannot imagine what
would I have been without Udacity. Thank you !

~~~
farhanhubble
I'm also excited about this course like never before. Although, Udacity
already has courses on machine learning that cover everything from the basics
to reinforcement learning and Tensor Flow, this course is much more hands-on
and will probably cover a wider range of topics like fusing data from sensors
and algorithms for localization and mapping the environment.

I studied computer science but remained interested in electronics, mechanics
and signals and system. One of the projects I did was a GPS guided rover. I
did all the electronics, programming and mechanics stuff and wrote basic
obstacle avoidance, localization and navigation code myself. I enjoyed every
part of it. I wanted to make the rover very sophisticated, which
retrospectively was a very high goal for a semester-long course. Anyway, I
went ahead and bought two books, Kalman Filtering: Theory and Practice Using
MATLAB and Principles of Robot Motion, co-authored by Sebastian Thrun. I
didn't get the time to read beyond a few chapters of Thrun's book then but it
was very well written and included some great stuff like an introductory
chapter on topology. Eight years since and it seems finally I have the
motivation to read it cover to cover.

Since the course starts later this year there's time to learn Deep Learning
and perhaps Gazebo simulator, which we might end up using for simulating of
our own self-driving cars.

------
olivercameron
I'm super excited about this curriculum, which is being built by Sebastian
Thrun (Stanley creator and Google Self-Driving Car project founder). Would
love to answer any questions I can!

~~~
Qworg
Is this different than the previous curriculum taught by Sebastian?

~~~
farhanhubble
Self-driving Cars Nanodegree has not started yet. Which curriculum are you
referring to?

~~~
Qworg
The original "self-driving cars" course on Udacity - the one that Sebastian
started with. =)

